# Does Skye have any potential in conformation?



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

I think he’s just lovely-were you able to get full registration to show or is there a later agreement with the breeder? if ANYTHING I can see, maybe a _bit_ short in body but puppies are difficult for me to assess😅 I’m also not one with any experience really…I’m sure others will chime in. Otherwise, I’m in love🥰


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This may be a bit embarrassing, but I would greatly appreciate feedback on our stack, and whether our 8.5 week old Skye might have a future in conformation.
> 
> ...


Try taking a video instead of a photo and stack her on a surface with better traction, like a carpet. I also have been using a lid with peanut butter on it to stack instead of a treat because they can just stand and lick. I also don’t think you need to touch the tail  the one below is a screenshot from a video and I just kept walking her into place.

*him, sorry!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

He doesn’t look short in body to me.

I agree with Tagrenine, stack him on a non-stick surface and use something he can lick as bait. All four of his feet need to be moved back relative to where his head is and his head needs to come down just a smidge.

Trust me, I know that stacking 8 week old puppies is a pain, so good luck!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> I think he’s just lovely-were you able to get full registration to show or is there a later agreement with the breeder? if ANYTHING I can see, maybe a _bit_ short in body but puppies are difficult for me to assess😅 I’m also not one with any experience really…I’m sure others will chime in. Otherwise, I’m in love🥰





Tagrenine said:


> Try taking a video instead of a photo and stack her on a surface with better traction, like a carpet. I also have been using a lid with peanut butter on it to stack instead of a treat because they can just stand and lick. I also don’t think you need to touch the tail  the one below is a screenshot from a video and I just kept walking her into place.
> 
> *him, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 890261





ArkansasGold said:


> He doesn’t look short in body to me.
> 
> I agree with Tagrenine, stack him on a non-stick surface and use something he can lick as bait. All four of his feet need to be moved back relative to where his head is and his head needs to come down just a smidge.
> 
> Trust me, I know that stacking 8 week old puppies is a pain, so good luck!


Sincere thanks to everyone for all the great advice! We will do another stack on a carpet, and move his legs back a bit so that they are perpendicular to the ground, and have his head down just a bit! (And use peanut butter instead of chicken breast)

Thank you!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> I think he’s just lovely-were you able to get full registration to show or is there a later agreement with the breeder? if ANYTHING I can see, maybe a _bit_ short in body but puppies are difficult for me to assess😅 I’m also not one with any experience really…I’m sure others will chime in. Otherwise, I’m in love🥰


Thanks! He is currently on limited, but there is an agreement in place to switch him to full if he shows promise in conformation and that we put in writing to go through all AKC screening.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Well you could always enter a puppy conformation competition and see what happens. I haven't done competitions for years, so I don't know what fees are nowadays. Worse that can happen is you don't do well, but at least you will know what the requirements are. And you could talk to the judge later to get advice. Also, many dog training places offer run-throughs for little cost and will give you pointers and advice. Plus no pressure during run-throughs. They're like a practice session.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

See how he turns out by 6-7 months?

Baby pups to me are very difficult to eyeball - and this probably because you see things that probably you don't care for? But pup might surprise you?

Main crits I can see is he looks high and stuffy over his shoulders and shorter neck and something about the head looking a little small... but you have him in a better stack than most people do. He might be very fluffy, but he's got bone.  I think as he grows, might turn out? Keep him intact as long as you can (actually you don't have to neuter).


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> He doesn’t look short in body to me.
> 
> I agree with Tagrenine, stack him on a non-stick surface and use something he can lick as bait. All four of his feet need to be moved back relative to where his head is and his head needs to come down just a smidge.
> 
> Trust me, I know that stacking 8 week old puppies is a pain, so good luck!


thank you again - please see attached for our second attempt. Do these show his structure a little better?









































Megora said:


> See how he turns out by 6-7 months?
> 
> Baby pups to me are very difficult to eyeball - and this probably because you see things that probably you don't care for? But pup might surprise you?
> 
> Main crits I can see is he looks high and stuffy over his shoulders and shorter neck and something about the head looking a little small... but you have him in a better stack than most people do. He might be very fluffy, but he's got bone.  I think as he grows, might turn out? Keep him intact as long as you can (actually you don't have to neuter).


thank you! Yes we plan to keep him intact until at least 2, when he is fully mature. Will neuter him by then if he doesn’t turn out or doesn’t pass all clearances.




kidfrcleve said:


> Well you could always enter a puppy conformation competition and see what happens. I haven't done competitions for years, so I don't know what fees are nowadays. Worse that can happen is you don't do well, but at least you will know what the requirements are. And you could talk to the judge later to get advice. Also, many dog training places offer run-throughs for little cost and will give you pointers and advice. Plus no pressure during run-throughs. They're like a practice session.



thanks for this great recommendation. we will start showing him casually at 6 months to see how well he does.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Those are MUCH better! He’s pretty cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Much better all around in stack retakes. I still want something a little more with the head, but that's something that can def change as he grows and fills out.

Do UKC - depending on how he shows and turns out, might be enough to get breeder to switch him to full.

If showing 6-9 month puppy, he needs full reg.


** One more thing. Some boys are still "cooking" at age 2. Wait until age 3 - esp if slow growing lines.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Great job!! No harm in trying


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Megora said:


> Much better all around in stack retakes. I still want something a little more with the head, but that's something that can def change as he grows and fills out.
> 
> Do UKC - depending on how he shows and turns out, might be enough to get breeder to switch him to full.
> 
> ...





Tagrenine said:


> Great job!! No harm in trying



Thank you! Will definitely explore UKC and see where that takes us. Will also delay the neuter until he is 3!

Really grateful for your continued support and encouragement!


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> thank you again - please see attached for our second attempt. Do these show his structure a little better?
> 
> View attachment 890283
> View attachment 890284
> ...


In these, I see NOTHING wrong in the body now. Such a pretty puppy🥰


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Megora said:


> Much better all around in stack retakes. I still want something a little more with the head, but that's something that can def change as he grows and fills out.
> 
> Do UKC - depending on how he shows and turns out, might be enough to get breeder to switch him to full.
> 
> ...


I’ve heard that phrase from my breed in Europe… her male wasn’t fully “cooked” until 3. I’ve always found it funny how different lines mature differently.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> In these, I see NOTHING wrong in the body now. Such a pretty puppy🥰





LittleGoldenofthePrairie said:


> I’ve heard that phrase from my breed in Europe… her male wasn’t fully “cooked” until 3. I’ve always found it funny how different lines mature differently.


Thank you!!! You are too kind.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

11.5 week stack and a live shot. To my untrained eyes, he seems to be growing nicely! Skye has been quite popular with the neighbors ☺


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

He is adorable..


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> He is adorable..


Thank you so much!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Here is Skye at 4 months and change. Not the perfect stack, but we are getting there!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

He is lovely, you can see the promise......


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

With that Mutts pedigree I can't see him amounting to much...... 😝


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

I was looking for a few shots of Bentley at 4 months are their heads are so close..


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> I was looking for a few shots of Bentley at 4 months are their heads are so close..


Same pedigree as this mutt lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Here is Skye at 4 months and change. Not the perfect stack, but we are getting there!


You need to get that harness off if you want to do conformation. It messes up their elbows (elbows out), fronts, and movement. 

He's a little long, but quite obviously there much to like right now. Cute baby.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Megora said:


> You need to get that harness off if you want to do conformation. It messes up their elbows (elbows out), fronts, and movement.
> 
> He's a little long, but quite obviously there much to like right now. Cute baby.



Much appreciated the advice! Ok we'll go back to the collar for daily use - it was what our obedience trainer recommended when we were working on his leash manners.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Much appreciated the advice! Ok we'll go back to the collar for daily use - it was what our obedience trainer recommended when we were working on his leash manners.


Hate to throw another one in there, but you will hear this song from a show groomer if you take your pup to one - whatever collar you use, keep off unless pup is being walked or is out on leash.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Megora said:


> Hate to throw another one in there, but you will hear this song from a show groomer if you take your pup to one - whatever collar you use, keep off unless pup is being walked or is out on leash.


Copy that! That makes sense.


----------

